# Tempo Bluetooth thermometer



## ross81 (Feb 16, 2012)

I rehomed a beardie last week and needed to get a thermometer so I bought the usual in out thermometer but being into my gadgets, wanting to know what the temperature is during the night and wanting to record the temps I thought there must be something smarter that I can use and i found this.


















As the title says it is a Tempo bluetooth thermometer.
I bought two of these they are expensive against a cheap in out thermometer, at £39.60 for 1 delivered two was £74.40, but the lack of wires and the logging of the temps I think was worth it.

I have had them for a few days now, along with the in/out, and the temps they are measuring are within 2 degrees of the in/out and within 1 degree of my gun.

they connect to iOS devices or android and are very easy to setup. You can rename them and can connect many at one time.










Here are some screen dumps of the menus on iOS


































You can email a pdf report with the last 24hrs recorded temps


















The only thing about the pdf's is that it does not tell you which thermometer it is from as the name is stored on the device with the app and not the tempo its self.

I have had a few times the tempos dropping out and the app not being able to connect to it but it will still record the temps and update on the app when reconnected.










You can also set alarms so if the temps go outside a range that you set the app will alert you.

Overall I am very happy with these thermometers just need to ask if they can make a large and rough surface one to use as a basking rock!


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, I am liking that! Where did you buy from? It would be nice to track temps while not in the room. With it being Bluetooth, is there a function to link to a local computer making available if you are abroad etc.?


----------



## ross81 (Feb 16, 2012)

you can get it here Blue Maestro it only works with a iOS or android app that i can see but would be good if you could check when away I was originally looking for a wifi thermometer that is how i came across these


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a brilliant idea, ive got rid of nearly all my hygrometers and thermometers because of all the wiring and the fact there was no real time data. I did think about using the industrial data loggers but you've got to take them out to down load the data where as this just seem to fit the bill, and any new gadget is always a plus.:2thumb:


----------



## ross81 (Feb 16, 2012)

just had an email back from the supplier of these and they are working on a hub to enable access from any location which would be ideal


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

You would be insulting it if u called it Sexy There awesome xD


----------



## ross81 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just had a look to see if there was anything on their site about the hub yet and saw this 

Reptiles


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Won't be long before other variants appear. I suppose in theory this could work as well !!


iDevices - iGrill - iDevices inc.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

was looking in to this for the data logging but my new stat logs all the data in need :2thumb:


----------



## ross81 (Feb 16, 2012)

deefa139 said:


> Won't be long before other variants appear. I suppose in theory this could work as well !!
> 
> 
> iDevices - iGrill - iDevices inc.


I have not read much on the igrill but looks a similar idea. I just liked the look of these in the viv as they look pebble like the company that make them also said they are looking to make some "rock like" ones which may look even better.


----------

